# Martin special edition bows



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

I managed to purchase a '92 Gold plated special edition Onza about 12 years ago in an auction. After looking here and there for more over the last 15 years, I've managed to find 3 including mine. The others were a LH and another RH model. I've heard through the grapevine that there were very few of these made and the numbers were as many as 100 or as few as 10. Does anyone know the real count? Does anyone else have one? Mine now hangs on the trophy wall, I did use it for 3-D for a while (different cams/limbs). I also have a chrome edition from '96, but it has Nitrous cams and is my indoor bow.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Got a PM, found another. So that is 5 total that I know about. Mine, 2 on ebay, 1 at the Martin plant and one at Carter's Archery.


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

That is a really cool bow and definitely a part of Martin bow history!


----------

